# chargeur macbook compatible pro?



## david.g (26 Février 2008)

bonjour,

je voudrais simplement savoir si le chargeur (classic/blanc) du macbook est compatible avec un macbook pro?  

merci d'avance


----------



## pacis (26 Février 2008)

oui   .


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

pacis a dit:


> oui   .



sûr ? 

au point de vue de la connectique, OK, mais pour la puissance, j'en doute....

J'ai eu la cas récemment avec l'adaptateur d'un mini G4, qui ne fonctionnait pas pour un mini Intel.... pour la même raison de puissance


je dirais donc .... à priori..... non

le chargeur du MB fourni du 60W .... pour le Pro, il lui faut du 85W .....


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> sûr ?


Bonne question ! 
J'ai les 2 chargeurs sous les yeux et (je n'y connais rien) les chiffres sont pas les mêmes:
100-240v~, 50-60hz 1,5A output 16,5v, 3,65A (MB)
100-240v~, 50-60hz 1,5A output 16,5-*18,5v, 4,6Amax* (MBP)

y a-t-il un électronicien dans la salle ?


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

on ressort les cours: 

P= U x I


donc 

1) P= 16.5 x 3.65 = 60Watt

2) P= 18.5 x 4.6 = 85Watt

donc, je me répète (mais je me gourre peut être): le transfo du MB ne fournira pas assez de puissance au MBpro......


Dans tous les cas, tu ne risques rien à brancher un transfo de trop faible puissance..... si ce n'est que le MBP ne s'allumera pas (s'il est déchargé totalement)

La question subsidiaire serait aussi: cela va t il tout de même charger.. même plus lentement ?

edit: renseignement pris auprès d'un "technicien": oui, ça va charger, mais plus lentement.... sauf si le MbPro détecte une anomalie et refuse l'entrée de courant.....

voilou......


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> on ressort les cours:
> 
> P= U x I
> 
> ...


[mode Naze ON]
P, je suppose que c'est Puissance ?
Mais, c'est quoi U et I ? :rose:
[Mode Naze OFF]

/me aurait pas du passer ses études collé au radiateur, au fond de la classe, à écouter la neige qui fondait, ou les oiseaux qui gazouillaient et les filles qui... fillaient


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> [mode Naze ON]
> P, je suppose que c'est Puissance ?
> Mais, c'est quoi U et I ? :rose:
> [Mode Naze OFF]
> ...



Puissance > exprimée en watt ou volt/ampère
Intensité > exprimée en ampère
U = tension > exprimée en volt


----------



## david.g (26 Février 2008)

merci pour les réponses.

Donc si je comprends bien e chargeur macbook n'est pas compatible macbook pro...du fait qu'il y ait une différence de 25W apparemment (60W macbook / 85W pro).

je suis TRÈS nul en tout ce qui touche physique , electricité...:rateau: mais il me semble avoir compris.  

merci

david


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

compatible... oui.... mais pas 100% fonctionnel.....

tu as bien suivi :rateau:


----------



## Jellybass (22 Avril 2010)

Je viens de de commander le nouveau MacBook pro 13".

Si j'ai bien tout compris, je vais pouvoir utiliser l'adapateur secteur de mon Macbook de 2006 sur ma nouvelle machine.

Me trompe-je ?


----------



## kaos (21 Juin 2011)

J'utilise depuis deux ans un macsafe 85 watts sur mon macbook noir censé utilisé du 60 ou 65 je sais plus et le seul changement est que le bloc chauffe beaucoup moins 


sinon il y a des alims compatibles assez bien faites sur ce site http://www.satkit.fr/

Macbook / pro / air  ... 29 euros port compris


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

franchement je ne suis pas très friand des "copies"

déjà que les originaux ... hum hum ... 

joli petit déterrage


----------



## kaos (21 Juin 2011)

Je suis beaucoup plus confiant avec un macsafe compatible qu'une batterie compatible , comme celle que j'ai achetée pour mon macbook , ça marche mais c est pas la méme durée de vie qu'une apple ...

pour un adaptateur , du 85 watts , c est du 85 watts et apple abuse sur les prix ! 80 euros pour une alim c est vraiment abusé , ça devrait couter 30 euros pas plus !


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

je disais cela rapport à deux chargeurs "compatibles" achetés et ... hors d'usage après qques mois (pas magsafe, les précédents)


----------



## kaos (21 Juin 2011)

ah ...:mouais:

je vais réfléchir ...


----------



## pimousse42 (21 Juin 2011)

C'est marrant que vous fumé pour le prix du chargeur apple.
l'un d'entre vous a demandé à Hp pour un chargeur. En fonction des modèles il m'avait proposé entre 130 et 170 euro.

Attention :
Les chargeurs macbook et macbook pro 13 sont les même 65w
le macbook pro 15 et 17 est un 85w
et le macbook air est de l'ordre de 45 si je me trompe pas.

Qui peut le plus peut le moins, mais pas l'inverse.


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2011)

pimousse42 a dit:


> (...)
> *Qui peut le plus peut le moins, mais pas l'inverse.*



Je suis à 100% d'accord avec ce point, sauf si le chargeur est suffisamment intelligent pour ne pas délivrer plus d'intensité qu'il ne peut/doit.
On peut faire le parallèle avec le chargeur iPhone/iPad
Le chargeur iPad peut délivrer 1A alors que celui de l'iPhone 500mA.
Hors, Apple indique qu'il est possible d'utiliser le chargeur de l'iPhone pour charger l'iPad, en indiquant que ça sera plus long pour une charge complète.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2011)

Et ne pas confondre alimenter et charger


----------



## mmk (5 Juillet 2011)

pimousse42 a dit:


> C'est marrant que vous fumé pour le prix du chargeur apple.
> l'un d'entre vous a demandé à Hp pour un chargeur. En fonction des modèles il m'avait proposé entre 130 et 170 euro.
> 
> Attention :
> ...


hello pimousse42 ,
quand tu écris qui peux le plus peut le moins , tu veux dire que je peux utiliser sans problème un 85w de macbook pro sur un 13' unibody ?


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2011)

mmk a dit:


> hello pimousse42 ,
> quand tu écris qui peux le plus peut le moins , tu veux dire que je peux utiliser sans problème un 85w de macbook pro sur un 13' unibody ?



oui t'as tout compris !!


----------

